# My Judge



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*Here's my Judge!*


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would have bought the new 3 inch model this weekend but the damn state laws only allowed me to buy one handgun per 30 days. What BS. Having a shotty pistol is a must have at this point in my life


----------

